# I love the effects of running....it is just very difficult to get motivated to run.



## voncloft (Aug 19, 2014)

I am very much in love with my couch and bed

However this is my week off, and I decided to run on my treadmill..(roughly 2 hours ago) and I am now feeling the effects of it -, I 'feel' better, I am in a better mood (literally I am HAPPY!! - for once :-/), and I even want to run again, hell my wanting of cigarettes has gone down 150%.

How do I get into this more often? With positive side effects aside (losing weight, feeling good, better sleep....etc) I can't bring myself to do this naturally (even if I get a routine going it only lasts for about 2 weeks then I quit).

I have tried reminding myself of the 'happy' sensation - but even that won't get me into the 'running routine' - it is as if I only run when there is nothing else to do.


Any advice on making this a natural thing?


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

I am a cross-country runner, and I feel you so much. It is so difficult to motivate yourself to run by yourself. 

One way to do so is to join a running club or team. They will motivate you so much and may even send you messages about runs to obligate you to come on.

Run at the same time, or a similar time each day. You will work up a sense of self that will motivate you to run at that time. 

If you choose to run in the morning, go to bed in your running clothes for the morning. When you do that, you will feel the obligation to run because you're already ready.

Some tips though: STAY HYDRATED. I cannot stress this enough, because you need a lot of water. 

Change up how you run and where you run. If you run in the same place every day, it will get tiring. 

And have fun. It's something that is good for you, and can be fun! Good luck, and happy trails!


----------



## Insight1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I love your statement, "I am very much in love with my couch and bed". I can empathize because I am inconsistent myself but I'm consistent enough to stay fit. And I completely understand how you feel better after exercising too. You sound depressed to me. I suggests finding a friend to run with. I know that is difficult too. If you have a partner maybe they can join you. I set a goal to reach a certain weight and as I start seeing my results it makes me work harder. Others will notice how you look and will give positive complements too which should make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## krimzon (Apr 6, 2013)

incorporate it into your tv/movie watching time


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

voncloft said:


> I am very much in love with my couch and bed
> 
> However this is my week off, and I decided to run on my treadmill..(roughly 2 hours ago) and I am now feeling the effects of it -, I 'feel' better, I am in a better mood (literally I am HAPPY!! - for once :-/), and I even want to run again, hell my wanting of cigarettes has gone down 150%.


I have been going to the gym fairly regularly since February. My goal is to spend about 2 hours there 4 to 5 times per week. For the most part I have been able to make myself do this. I feel so much better and my outlook is far more positive, when I'm working out regularly. Even though I know that it is good for me, I battle to keep myself motivated. 



> How do I get into this more often? With positive side effects aside (losing weight, feeling good, better sleep....etc) I can't bring myself to do this naturally (even if I get a routine going it only lasts for about 2 weeks then I quit).
> 
> I have tried reminding myself of the 'happy' sensation - but even that won't get me into the 'running routine' - it is as if I only run when there is nothing else to do.
> 
> ...


I had to make myself put some money into it. I purchased a gym membership, new shoes and exercise clothes. I did this so that I would feel guilty for spending the money if I didn't go. My son(college student still lives at home when not at college) has a spare room set up with weight lifting equipment. He has some really nice things that I could use, but I don't. In fact, he suggested that I could save money and just use his equipment. However, I know myself well enough to realize that if I didn't have to go anywhere, and didn't have to spend any money, it would be too easy for me to opt out. Especially if I didn't feel like I had a personal investment in it.

I try to go to the gym around the same time each day so that it is part of my normal routine. This means I usually run into many of the same people. For some, going to the gym with a friend helps keep them motivated. That way they can encourage each other to continue on. For me it is really hard to keep up a good solid exercise routine when I do it on my own at home. 

Another idea is to find a physical activity that you really enjoy. If you read many of the post you will see comments from Sela about skating, and that is a great way to keep in shape if you can keep upright (which I can't). 

I don't know if I have supplied anything helpful or not. Hopefully someone will have some suggestions that help you. Good luck!


----------



## calvinarempel69 (Jul 8, 2015)

I find getting motivated as well so I like to find hiking trails near my city .I get someone to drop me off and come pick me up at the end of the trail.This works well because you cannot just quit and you feel very happy when you see the end of the trail.I did 7.5km last Thursday and will be doing a different trail tomorrow .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sela (Apr 27, 2010)

jamaix said:


> If you read many of the post you will see comments from Sela about skating, and that is a great way to keep in shape if you can keep upright (which I can't).


When I first started doing it, it was just me and occasionally one other (older, 60s) person that I knew... now it's pretty much an entire crew of adults. It's as much about socialization as it is exercise. The great part about the socialization aspect is that if I get too uncomfortable around someone or a situation, I can skate away and I've practiced enough over the past four years that I can make it difficult for the offending person to catch up.

Anyway... sometimes I do want to skate by myself, and I'll choose a day that I know only one or two of the crew will be there. Wednesday nights have always been "my skate night" but it's also when most of the crew shows up. I talk for a little while, and then find the skaters that are at or above my skill level... we do chat for a bit but eventually it's "shut up and skate" time and we just go. 

Nine times out of ten I walk out of there with a sweat, and am motivated to do more each time. I'm in reasonably good shape for someone my age. 

As far as keeping upright... well, I do MOST of the time although I can and do fall ... and yes, it hurts. Fell with another skater two weeks ago and my knees are still mad at me.


----------



## fulgoreakuma (Sep 1, 2014)

My ISTJ hates to run too, or any sort of workout for the sake of being fit.

He LOVES cycling though, and he's such a hard worker for someone who doesn't work out very much. 

Bike riding is much more fun. its higher speed, more scenery, and in a way it is easier because there is drifting at some spots, but if you live where I do there is a ton of hills that just go on forever.

but anyway, its those things that motivates him to bike ride. he doesn't see the value in just being fit, he just likes the scenery and how much fun it is. also we make goals for ourselves to ride this many km, and getting to that new record is plenty motivating too.

He wont do it alone, he really wants to do it with someone (me mostly, until his ENFP brother grows of age xD) so I suggest you get a partner as well.


----------



## fulgoreakuma (Sep 1, 2014)

also, biking is easier on the joints and is probably a better starting point for people just starting to get in shape.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

@voncloft

Ignore the BS that the fitness industry feeds you about "only _______ (XX diet, XX exercise, etc) can get results", there are many ways to exercise. What form of exercise you choose all depends on your goals, health situation and personal preference. 

So take a step back, and ask yourself if running is what you want. There are many other alternatives that you could consider, of which I'll list some below:

(Of course, check with your doctor / insurer / etc before you choose)

Personally, I have an aversion to treadmills and long distance running so I do other stuff instead. The way I see it, running, especially long distance running, requires you to set aside significant chunks of time. Plus, there are many side factors that take up additional time, such as getting to a treadmill or running path, changing clothes, and so on. All these side factors add to the time cost and psychological barrier. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but ISTJs tend to be pragmatic - you aren't exactly particular about what exercise you use so long as you achieve your goals most efficiently. If that describes you, look for a form of exercise that is convenient and has as few side factors as possible, or actually does something productive:

Productive: 

- Stair climbing (actual stairs, not the gym equipment)
- Manual labour - e.g. shoveling snow, certain household chores requiring strength. 

Convenient: 

- Calisthenics. 
- Shovelglove 
- Interval Training - HIIT may not be suitable for all
- Rope Skipping

Others:

- Swimming
- Dancing

If you crave a social dimension to exercise, join a local sports group. You can find plenty of them on Facebook or online. Just be careful not to get too involved with the politics that inevitably comes when there is people.


----------



## Sela (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's my take on the above.

We have a Rec Center at my workplace (university). It's free (student fee paid) to faculty and staff and one of the perks we get. It's convenient as far as it's only about a half-mile from my office. It's NOT convenient in that if I go during my lunch hour I have to change, walk all the way over there, work out, walk back, change again, and be back at my desk within 1¼ hours.

Skating is easier in that all I have to do is put on my skates and wrist guards; it takes me about 10 minutes to do both, but I'm adamant about getting my skates laced up tight and not just thrown on. The worst of it is the drive down there; it's half an hour each way, and that's IF traffic cooperates.

A few exercises that I can do at or near my desk:

Actual stair climbing (like if I have to go to another floor to deliver papers, etc.).
Standing calf raises (can be done in the office)
Wall Sits (can also be done in the office; they're squats but you support your back while doing them).


----------



## Insight1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I was thinking about this again... I just don't think exercise is very natural, I have to work to be habitual. So exercise equals work but natural doesn't equal habitual. Buy some Nikey's and just do it!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Run on trails if you can get to them. It's a million times better than running on a treadmill indoors because, well, you're outdoors. ;-)

Running on trails helps prevent injuries because you have a different footfall every stride and you go slower due to irregularities and obstacles. 

Along the way, you get to experience nature, get great views. see wildlife, and experience a quiet calm that you can't get in a gym.

For me it's nearly impossible to get motivated to run on a treadmill. I only did it when I was going through rehab from knee surgery and the main reason I went at all was to do weight training and the treadmill was just to get a little cardio in as well. I am fortunate to live in the number one trail running city in the US and it's very easy to get motivated to go for a run in our beautiful mountains. But wherever I am at any given time, I will research and find the best or nearest trail to run on and I will get out in the fresh air to recharge my batteries.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

voncloft said:


> I am very much in love with my couch and bed
> 
> However this is my week off, and I decided to run on my treadmill..(roughly 2 hours ago) and I am now feeling the effects of it -, I 'feel' better, I am in a better mood (literally I am HAPPY!! - for once :-/), and I even want to run again, hell my wanting of cigarettes has gone down 150%.
> 
> ...


Maybe try couch to 5k or 10k.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Enjoy sunshine and trails... or do time trials. Always room for improvement.


----------

